# ModChipsDirect is a scam, so everyone knows.



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

You can check my posting history and find that I got a dysfunctional card? It was from them.

So, here's the details:

1. It came without original packaging, stuffed haphazardly in a plastic bag and shipped that way.
2. I contacted them about it not working. They responded once, giving me some "tip" on how to work around it (because the defective product they sell should be my problem, apparently).
3. Their tip didn't work. It may have actually made the problem worse. Of course, when I got in touch with them again, they're dead silent, and will not respond (been a week and a half now).
4. They do, in fact, have a replacement policy. This is a lie. If they send you broken junk, they're not going to replace it.

Also, as a note, another site I tried to post about this on almost immediately deleted my post. Hopefully, GBAtemp isn't scummy like that.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 11, 2018)

My experience has been the opposite.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> My experience has been the opposite.


So they only rip people off _sometimes?_ That makes it much better.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> So they only rip people off _sometimes?_ That makes it much better.


5 orders from them and no issues.
The #1 issue you posted is to reduce the chance of a customs seizure. flashcards are not legal products in the usa so they have to take extra care to avoid detection.

mind telling us what card you ordered and what's wrong with it?


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

zoogie said:


> 5 orders from them and no issues.
> The #1 issue you posted is to reduce the chance of a customs seizure. flashcards are not legal products in the usa so they have to take extra care to avoid detection.
> 
> mind telling us what card you ordered and what's wrong with it?


ModChipsDirect are based in the US. If you had ever ordered from them, you would know this.

That you cite "customs" reveals you haven't ever purchased from them.

I'd also like to know from Subtle Demise if his claims are like yours: that he's never received a defective product in the first place, in which case his experience is entirely irrelevant to whether they uphold their replacement policy. If so, then why are you guys posting? You have nothing relevant to say.


----------



## jigglesthefett (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> That you cite "customs" reveals you haven't ever purchased from them.


Do you think this company makes the modchips themselves?


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

jigglesthefett said:


> Do you think this company makes the modchips themselves?


I think that if they import large enough quantities of various chips to their warehouse, then they have a lot more things to worry about than whether there's proper packaging around them.

I also think removing it increases the chance of damage to the product, and that I've bought multiple cards before, and neither of them came "packed" like this one did (like they were begging for it to get damaged in shipping).

Now does anyone who has ever *successfully gotten a replacement* from these guys have anything to say? No?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> ModChipsDirect are based in the US. If you had ever ordered from them, you would know this.
> 
> That you cite "customs" reveals you haven't ever purchased from them.
> 
> I'd also like to know from Subtle Demise if his claims are like yours: that he's never received a defective product in the first place, in which case his experience is entirely irrelevant to whether they uphold their replacement policy. If so, then why are you guys posting? You have nothing relevant to say.


Your anecdotal "evidence" is just as valid as anyone else's is. I've bought from them and haven't had any problems. The entire OP is "They're a scam, there was no protective packaging, they're not good at customer service, they're still not good at customer service, and they won't allow returns." Don't complain about people speaking their minds on 4/5 or 5/5 of your original post, especially after complaining about your other post being deleted, since the person who deleted it probably thought " @cihalfaon has nothing relevant to say."


----------



## zoogie (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> ModChipsDirect are based in the US. If you had ever ordered from them, you would know this.
> 
> *That you cite "customs" reveals you haven't ever purchased from them.*
> 
> I'd also like to know from Subtle Demise if his claims are like yours: that he's never received a defective product in the first place, in which case his experience is entirely irrelevant to whether they uphold their replacement policy. If so, then why are you guys posting? You have nothing relevant to say.




You were saying?

Flashcards can be seized inside the US after the initial entry. It's not as common but it happens.
Keep in mind that these products also enter the US without packaging, so why do you think what's shipped to you will have packaging?

Again, why are you not telling us what flashcard, and what's wrong with it?
It's almost like you just want to be angry and lash out at us rather than get anything resolved.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

zoogie said:


> View attachment 142934
> Flashcards can be seized inside the US after the initial entry. It's not as common but it happens.
> Keep in mind that these products also enter the US without packaging, so why do you think what's shipped to you will have packaging?
> 
> ...


I told you it's in my post history, because that includes a full description of the card, what happened with it, and most of the attempts I tried to identify or work around the problem.

That you can't bother shows your unwillingness to believe anything but that people who fall victim to scams by shady vendors are the perpetrators of some sort of crime, because your brain can't wrap around the idea that maybe the shady grey market Internet business isn't totally on the level (_some_how).


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> You can check my posting history and find that I got a dysfunctional card? It was from them.
> 
> So, here's the details:
> 
> ...


I've dealt with them many times and no issues. Maybe you're attitude wasn't the best when you contacted them. They don't have a lot of patience for customers who act entitled. I'm sure if you speak to them in a professional manner they will help you. Other than that you didn't put much information about your issue to see if we could help you here.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I told you it's in my post history, because that includes a full description of the card, what happened with it, and most of the attempts I tried to identify or work around the problem.
> 
> That you can't bother shows your unwillingness to believe anything but that people who fall victim to scams by shady vendors are the perpetrators of some sort of crime, because your brain can't wrap around the idea that maybe the shady grey market Internet business isn't totally on the level (_some_how).


You have the problem, you have to give us the info. Not that we have to find it...
If you were talking with them like that, I quite understand your "luck".


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I told you it's in my post history, because that includes a full description of the card, what happened with it, and most of the attempts I tried to identify or work around the problem.
> 
> That you can't bother shows your unwillingness to believe anything but that people who fall victim to scams by shady vendors are the perpetrators of some sort of crime, because your brain can't wrap around the idea that maybe the shady grey market Internet business isn't totally on the level (_some_how).


Unwillingness to believe? You literally had just doubted his claim that he had ordered from them before. Calm down and stop lashing out at everyone that responds. Other members are stating their experience with the site and are suggesting what could have occurred based on what you've said. You got screwed and their responses does not detract from that. I agree. But how exactly should someone sympathize with your issue if your response is to immediately doubt and disregard them?

I hope that isn't the attitude you took in your support emails to them as it isn't going to help improve the situation. Good customer service should respond regardless of customer attitude, however bad customer attitude doesn't necessarily improve chances in getting a good response or even one at all.

Some actual advice with issues like these: I've dealt with numerous stores sending me defective products, products damaged on shipping, or straight up products missing half their pieces. I actually just received a missing piece today after raising an issue). I keep on them but stay respectful every time and have ultimately had every issue sorted, even with some less than stellar sites. Usually checking in if there's no sign of action every 3-4 days. I've had to wait over a month before on replacements and resolutions but I have always got things fixed in the end. Of course, still use the experience to inform a purchasing decision next time.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've dealt with them many times and no issues. Maybe you're attitude wasn't the best when you contacted them. They don't have a lot of patience for customers who act entitled. I'm sure if you speak to them in a professional manner they will help you. Other than that you didn't put much information about your issue to see if we could help you here.


There _is_ a pattern of attitude issues in this thread. Making other people go through your posting history to find out what your problem is? Talk about entitled...


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've dealt with them many times and no issues. Maybe you're attitude wasn't the best when you contacted them. They don't have a lot of patience for customers who act entitled. I'm sure if you speak to them in a professional manner they will help you. Other than that you didn't put much information about your issue to see if we could help you here.


How are you going to help me, exactly?

The entire reason I bothered posting is so anyone who comes to that site having doubts (like I did) can search around and find someone stating that they might actually get ripped off (which I did not find, or else I wouldn't have purchased and *wouldn't have gotten ripped off*).

Also, if you sell a customer something with a guarantee, it is your duty to uphold that guarantee, no matter whether the customer says nice things to you in your inconsequential zero-risk probably-anonymous Internet conversation. Your bullshit about "professional manner" is a terrible excuse. You don't get to punch someone and steal their wallet because they were rude to you.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> How are you going to help me, exactly?
> 
> The entire reason I bothered posting is so anyone who comes to that site having doubts (like I did) can search around and find someone stating that they might actually get ripped off (which I did not find, or else I wouldn't have purchased and *wouldn't have gotten ripped off*).


Can find someone who gave no info but is super triggered. Nice.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> How are you going to help me, exactly?
> 
> The entire reason I bothered posting is so anyone who comes to that site having doubts (like I did) can search around and find someone stating that they might actually get ripped off (which I did not find, or else I wouldn't have purchased and *wouldn't have gotten ripped off*).
> 
> Also, if you sell a customer something with a guarantee, it is your duty to uphold that guarantee, no matter whether the customer says nice things to you in your inconsequential zero-risk probably-anonymous Internet conversation. Your bullshit about "professional manner" is a terrible excuse. You don't get to punch someone and steal their wallet because they were rude to you.


Oh, _there's_ the problem. You missed the blog section. Here, I'll help you. https://gbatemp.net/blogs/


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> There _is_ a pattern of attitude issues in this thread. Making other people go through your posting history to find out what your problem is? Talk about entitled...


I've posted like five times, ever, outside this thread. It's literally *easier* for you to find the relevant post than it is for you to post these useless spam responses.

But you won't bother, because you want me to copy and paste the whole thing for you or something. Talk about entitled.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pedeadstrian said:


> Oh, _there's_ the problem. You missed the blog section. Here, I'll help you. https://gbatemp.net/blogs/


So all those ordering and unboxing threads talking about how great a certain vendor is are actually off-topic and belong in blogs. I see.

I trust you complain about all of them, too. Despite none of them having any negative comments.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I've posted like five times, ever, outside this thread. It's literally *easier* for you to find the relevant post than it is for you to post these useless spam responses.
> 
> But you won't bother, because you want me to copy and paste the whole thing for you or something. Talk about entitled.


You want help, you give us the info...


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> You have the problem, so you should give us the info...


I told you exactly where the info is. It is two clicks away. Two clicks? That's much less than the fifty or so keypresses you just did.

If you don't want to know what the problem is, and prefer to pretend that Random Internet Vendor is the Second Coming, fine. But how about you stop spamming a thread that is trying to help people with your self-focused nonsense?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I told you exactly where the info is. It is two clicks away. Two clicks? That's much less than the fifty or so keypresses you just did.
> 
> If you don't want to know what the problem is, and prefer to pretend that Random Internet Vendor is the Second Coming, fine. But how about you stop spamming a thread that is trying to help people with your self-focused nonsense?


This thread is trying to help people? You are attacking everyone who wants the info... And you could have given us the info on the start when we first asked for it. Instead, you are just arguing how we can find it.

P.S.: I also bought from them with no problem at all.


----------



## Priestiality (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I told you exactly where the info is. It is two clicks away. Two clicks? That's much less than the fifty or so keypresses you just did.
> 
> If you don't want to know what the problem is, and prefer to pretend that Random Internet Vendor is the Second Coming, fine. But how about you stop spamming a thread that is trying to help people with your self-focused nonsense?


The number of clicks isn't the problem. Your attitude is the problem. Despite the fact I really shouldn't indulge your entitled whining, I checked your thread. It sounds like a pretty simple to diagnose issue, and might not even be a bad R4, but with your attitude, I'm not sure I actually want to help you.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> trying to help people


Where were you doing that?


> with your *self-focused nonsense*?


Mr. Pot, you shouldn't be calling Mr. Kettle black. That's not very nice (and it's also racist).


----------



## Rj.MoG (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I've posted like five times, ever, outside this thread. It's literally *easier* for you to find the relevant post than it is for you to post these useless spam responses.
> 
> But you won't bother, because you want me to copy and paste the whole thing for you or something. Talk about entitled.
> 
> ...


I've PM'd you a fix for your card. Those cards are seriously trash for anything but NTRBoot.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

Rj.MoG said:


> I've PM'd you a fix for your card. Those cards are seriously trash for anything but NTRBoot.


The only useful thing here (probably actually how to fix it) and you PM it instead of posting the solution here that the thread can actually help someone at the end. Why?


----------



## crstofer (Sep 11, 2018)

Ordered from ModChipsDirect numerous times with NOT one issue.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> The only useful thing here (probably actually how to fix it) and you PM it instead of posting the solution here that the thread can actually help someone at the end. Why?


Because the thread is full of people who want to dogpile me for daring to say a bad word about their fave vendor, probably.

Also, the fix is the same one MCD sent in the email. Which didn't work.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 11, 2018)

I would love to hear @ModChipsDirect  's version of this story. I'm sure it's just as juicy as the last guy that was screaming "SCAM"


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I would love to hear @ModChipsDirect  's version of this story. I'm sure it's just as juicy as the last guy that was screaming "SCAM"


Oh, if they reply, I'd love that.

Maybe they'll actually replace this junk card, like their site says they do.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> Because the thread is full of people who want to dogpile me for daring to say a bad word about their fave vendor, probably.
> 
> Also, the fix is the same one MCD sent in the email. Which didn't work.


True, because you constantly post sh!t here.
We don't care what you say about them, as long as you give us info, which you didn't.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> True, because you constantly post sh!t here.
> We don't care what you say about them, as long as you give us info, which you didn't.


TIL posting fewer than 10 times in several months is "constantly."

Are you even trying to be coherent, or are you just slinging shit and hoping it'll stick?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> TIL posting fewer than 10 times in several months is "constantly."
> 
> Are you even trying to be coherent, or are you just slinging shit and hoping it'll stick?


by here I mean this thread and this thread only.
I am hoping for the f*cking info in order to be coherent.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> by here I mean this thread and this thread only.
> I am hoping for the f*cking info in order to be coherent.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/so-i-got-an-r4i-gold-3ds-plus.516797/

There, I saved you one click and some scrolling. No, I am not copy-pasting everything relevant.


----------



## Milenko (Sep 11, 2018)

You gotta realise no one cares enough to go through your post history to find something you should have posted when you referenced it? Thanks for posting it eventually


----------



## Kubas_inko (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/so-i-got-an-r4i-gold-3ds-plus.516797/
> 
> There, I saved you one click and some scrolling. No, I am not copy-pasting everything relevant.


You finally did what we asked from the beginning 

So, have you tried putting a piece of paper under it for better contact? Have you tried NTRBoot mode again? Have you tried any other kernels? Can you try it on a different system? How are you launching it?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> You can check my posting history and find that I got a dysfunctional card? It was from them.
> 
> So, here's the details:
> 
> ...


A lot of ppl use them, perhaps try and contact them again, or try and get a phone number.


----------



## lukands (Sep 11, 2018)

So you have posted your experience with this online store. Now why not move on with life? You took a chance with buying a grey market pirating device, it allegedly didn`t work out for you, lesson learned!


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 11, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> So, have you tried putting a piece of paper under it for better contact? Have you tried NTRBoot mode again? Have you tried any other kernels? Can you try it on a different system? How are you launching it?


Yes, yes, yes, not at the moment, literally just through the normal menu on a New 3DS XL.

Edit: Said New 3DS XL has been reformatted, region changed (to J), and reformatted again. All along the way, same problem with the card.

I'm fairly certain at this point that any possible software issues have been ruled out.


----------



## Fragma (Sep 11, 2018)

To be honest, no matter the attitude if the vendor has a replacement policy, they should honor it. If you can't deal with moody clients then I'm not sure you can be considered a serious, and therefore reliable business.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 15, 2018)

Funny how no other resellers had issues with "customs" and managed to get the product to customers in it's correct packaging! I'm sure customs is more worried about grey market stuff to copy video games than illicit drug deals... NOT


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 15, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Funny how no other resellers had issues with "customs" and managed to get the product to customers in it's correct packaging! I'm sure customs is more worried about grey market stuff to copy video games than illicit drug deals... NOT


I was thinking the same thing. I've bought drugs before and they come with packing slips that tell _exactly_ what they are about half the time. The whole point is to make the box look innocuous--if customs decide to search it, it's game over anyway.

Also, still no response from ModChipsDirect. Total radio silence! Great, right?


----------



## Priestiality (Sep 15, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've bought drugs before and they come with packing slips that tell _exactly_ what they are about half the time. The whole point is to make the box look innocuous--if customs decide to search it, it's game over anyway.
> 
> Also, still no response from ModChipsDirect. Total radio silence! Great, right?


I know someone that ordered Marijuana seeds from the Netherlands a few years ago, they came marked as "Wedding Stationary".


----------



## UsualNoise (Sep 16, 2018)

I ordered the exact same product from ModChipsDirect in May.  I actually couldn't get it to work initially either.  Eventually through internet searching I found you have to copy some software to the SD card to get it to boot up normally.  I'm assuming you already knew that?


----------



## upfromtheskies (Sep 16, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> Also, if you sell a customer something with a guarantee, it is your duty to uphold that guarantee, no matter whether the customer says nice things to you in your inconsequential zero-risk probably-anonymous Internet conversation. Your bullshit about "professional manner" is a terrible excuse. You don't get to punch someone and steal their wallet because they were rude to you.


Are you really that naive? You're buying an illegal flashcart to play pirated games, you're not operating within the realm of duty and law, so you should expect your wallet to get stolen for being rude.


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 20, 2018)

upfromtheskies said:


> Are you really that naive? You're buying an illegal flashcart to play pirated games, you're not operating within the realm of duty and law, so you should expect your wallet to get stolen for being rude.


I wasn't rude to them, actually (until a few days had passed, anyway), but thanks for lecturing me on how "breaking laws" and "having no morals" are the same in whatever world you inhabit.

In mine, I can assure you they're quite unrelated.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 20, 2018)

cihalfaon said:


> I wasn't rude to them, actually (until a few days had passed, anyway), but thanks for lecturing me on how "breaking laws" and "having no morals" are the same in whatever world you inhabit.
> 
> In mine, I can assure you they're quite unrelated.


While I agree that laws and morals are not related, I think that he's ignoring you because you pissed him off somehow. and yes modchipsdirect is 1 guy. Did you try to communicate in a professional manner yet?


----------



## cihalfaon (Sep 20, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> While I agree that laws and morals are not related, I think that he's ignoring you because you pissed him off somehow. and yes modchipsdirect is 1 guy. Did you try to communicate in a professional manner yet?


It was what I tried first. When it didn't work is when I became irritated.

And at any rate, it's kind of pointless either way now. I won't be home to receive any deliveries for a good while.


----------



## Vorde (Sep 20, 2018)

-pops popcorn, sits back, relaxes, and watches from a distance-


----------

